
Automattic Aquires Tumblr - chippy
https://staff.tumblr.com/post/186963195515/hello-tumblr-today-tumblrs-owner-verizon
======
mtmail
500 comment discussion when the deal was originally announced
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20679387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20679387)
User photomatt with the top comment is the Automattic CEO

------
chippy
announcement from verizon / automattic
[https://www.verizon.com/about/news/verizon-media-
announces-s...](https://www.verizon.com/about/news/verizon-media-announces-
sale-tumblr-automattic)

